# My new Botia



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I also bought one of these today - I cant remember exactly what the guy called it though :roll: - Im having a blonde moment.. lol - its not a great picture - he wouldnt come out so I could get a full body shot.. Hes about 3-4 inches long. According to the info the guy gave me, he will get about 6 inches full grown. Anybody know the exact species??


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice fish! I'm afraid i can't identify it properly... i'm not really good at that,


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Georgia,
It's hard to tell from the pic...but my guess would be a Yo-Yo loach. Botia Almorhae...also known as the Pakistani loach. For a positive ID, and more info...check out: http://www.loaches.com/index.html


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks, Ill check out that link.. I have been searcing and havent been able to find one exactly like him..

edited to add- I checked the Yo-Yo and thats not him.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I think I found him - he looks like a Green Tiger Botia -


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, at least the link helped. It's hard to ID a fish, without a good pic. I hope you enjoy it. Botias are cool fish!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I called the LFS where I bought him and thats what the guy said he was, a Tiger. He wont come out long enough for me to see him really well. LOL - I think I may get one or two more so he will have some company.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Loaches are an extremely social fish, even moreso than corys. They need to be kept in a minimum of 3s and more is better. When kept alone they can become schizo- they will be more agreesive towards other fish and often very reclusive. In groups they are usually active and interactive and not agressive towards other tank inhabitants.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thanks David, Im going to get me at least two more on Monday..  Hopefully they will still have some. They were on sale for only $4 buks each!


----------

